# How much have you spent on your Touchpad?



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

cool idea i saw on another forum! credits to PlasticSlug

The cost have been increasing in the last few weeks, fortunately the everything has been relatively cheap.

TP 1.2GHZ 16GB WIFI-SBY FB454UT#ABA COST CENTRAL.COM $108.96

HP TOUCHPAD 9.7 CASE FB343AA#AC3 COST CENTRAL.COM $25.99

TOUCHSTONE CHARGING DOCK FB339AA#ABA COST CENTRAL.COM $49.00

HP TouchPad Wireless Keyboard FB344AA#AC3 eBay w/BillMeLater 49.99 -10.00= 39.99

HandHelditems(TM) HP TouchPad Anti-Fingerprint, Anti-Glare, Matte Finishing Screen Protector (Free HandHelditems Sketch Universal Stylus Pen) AMAZON $9.84

total of $233.78 for $700 worth of items! nOice! this was fuNn (=

ooops fergot! Usb HUB, Y cable and OTG Cable $13.53 + 233.78= true total so far $247.31

:money:


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

TP 1.2Ghz 32GB - Bestbuy - ~ $165 after sales tax

Touchstone charging dock - $38.99 @ macmall...

HP netbook sleeve (almost perfect size for mr Touchpad) $12.99 on clearance.

call it ~ $220

Not quite as sweet a deal as you... where'd you pickup the stylus pen?


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

scifan said:


> where'd you pickup the stylus pen?


Amazon : $6.99 plus shipping http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005FO3BWK


----------



## Rokesomesmeefer (Aug 26, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> Amazon : $6.99 plus shipping http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005FO3BWK


And if you don't care about anti-glare, you can save yourself a buck...

Amazon: $5.99 plus shipping http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005FO3EN6


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> cool idea i saw on another forum! credits to PlasticSlug
> 
> The cost have been increasing in the last few weeks, fortunately the everything has been relatively cheap.
> 
> ...


This Reply is unrelated...

Did you get it though? Cuz my cc order hasn't even shipped :/


----------



## juanortiz (Sep 8, 2011)

TP 1.2GHZ 32GB WIFI 149.00 @ best buy. Picked up last one there on a sunday


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Rokesomesmeefer said:


> And if you don't care about anti-glare, you can save yourself a buck...
> 
> Amazon: $5.99 plus shipping http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005FO3EN6


might get this ont too just in case i dont like the anti-glare. same brand good find thanx!


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> This Reply is unrelated...
> 
> Did you get it though? Cuz my cc order hasn't even shipped :/


No I did not yet )=

but i do know why and that i will get it within 1-3 weeks supposedly!


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

juanortiz said:


> TP 1.2GHZ 32GB WIFI 149.00 @ best buy. Picked up last one there on a sunday


so jealous of anyone who caught this @ BestBuy or Office Depot! eF U ALL =P

:_con:


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

guy behind me in line when I bought mine commented how he'd bought 2 at office depot...


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

99$.

Now if only HP ships it...


----------



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

HP TouchPad 32 GB @ Staples $149 + tax ~ $157
HP TouchPad Custom Fit Case @ Staples price matched from Walmart $19.99 + tax ~$22
HP TouchPad Touchstone Charger @ Staples price matched from Walmart $34.99 = tax ~$38

And that's it. I'd kind of like to find one of the keyboards somewhere though.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

phobos512 said:


> And that's it. I'd kind of like to find one of the keyboards somewhere though.


here you go! trusted too!

http://www.costcentral.com/proddetail/HP_TouchPad_Wireless_Keyboard/FB344AAAC3/11387529/ $35


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

32Gb TOuchpad: $149
HP Cover: $20
HP induction charging stand: $30 (heck, I paid more for the COVER for the iPhone and that doesn't count the PowerMat price)
Various apps: $20


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Bounce said:


> 32Gb TOuchpad: $149
> HP Cover: $20
> HP induction charging stand: $30 (heck, I paid more for the COVER for the iPhone and that doesn't count the PowerMat price)
> Various apps: $20


where did you get the touchstone for 30


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

I got my touchstone for $31.99 at BB, but that was back when they had the back to school 20% off special. Keyboard was $27.99 and sleeve was $19.99. I got the 32GB at 149.99. After taxes I think I spent $252.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> No I did not yet )=
> 
> but i do know why and that i will get it within 1-3 weeks supposedly!


Really They haven't given me any eta's


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I ordered my 16GB for 238.95 for l2d2 on amazon

Price is bull but I should have it between this Friday and next Wednesday


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

This is exactly what the sent meh :/


CostCentral.Com said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are processing and sending the orders to our warehouses, we are doing our best to ship orders out in the order we have received them. We have multiple groups processing orders and we ship from warehouses across the US. Some warehouses may have longer shipping queues then others.
> 
> ...


----------



## KJSOARES2 (Aug 26, 2011)

16Gb for $232 @ eBay


----------



## Ryan_Smith (Aug 22, 2011)

$99 from OnSale, wishing I spent $149 for the 32GB, didn't think I would want to dual boot with WebOS but now I'm thinking I'll only have about 8GB left over for Android.

$10 for Targus sleeve for 10.2" devices at OfficeMax, was labeled as an official Touchpad case but I found out it's really for netbooks but it makes no difference for me, it was on clearance and works fine.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Ryan_Smith said:


> $99 from OnSale, wishing I spent $149 for the 32GB, didn't think I would want to dual boot with WebOS but now I'm thinking I'll only have about 8GB left over for Android.
> 
> $10 for Targus sleeve for 10.2" devices at OfficeMax, was labeled as an official Touchpad case but I found out it's really for netbooks but it makes no difference for me, it was on clearance and works fine.


dual boot doesnt use that much! plus you can always use external drives


----------



## dajogejr (Jul 13, 2011)

99 shipped no tax online
25 ghost armor screen protector from a mall kiosk

Around 40 to 45 for the HP OEM folio case as soon as I get one off Ebay and stop losing the bids...


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

$176.00 32GB Shipped.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

anyone catch this! 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...TT&cm_mmc=email-_-Main-_-WEM2817-_-tigeremail
they were gone in minutes jeez!


----------



## vampirex (Aug 30, 2011)

32G HP TouchPad = 170$ CDN 
HP TouchPad Case = 17$ CDN
HP Bluetooth Keyboard = 25$ CDN
HP Laptop Bag = 25$

Total = 237$ CDN with taxes.


----------



## backeby (Aug 26, 2011)

HP Touchpad 32GB from Amazon (lightning deal) 149.99 USD
Overnight shipping from Amazon to Shipito.com 24.35 USD
Overnight shipping from Shipito.com to Sweden. 83.72 USD
Swedish import taxes 232 SEK ~ 35 USD

A total of ~290 USD


----------



## trapntan (Jul 16, 2011)

32 gig from craigslist=$260
Not the best deal, but had it in hand the same day, new in box.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

$149+tax ($159.50) and I just ordered Acase Touchpad Case for $34.50 with Amazon prime.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

$200 for TouchPad 32GB, TouchStone dock and HP TouchPad case.


----------



## tokoam (Aug 26, 2011)

2X TP 1.2Ghz 32GB - Bestbuy - ~ $158.99 after sales tax also bought a 1X touchstone for 40 bucks at best buy i have the orginal hp case got it new aswell got it for 25$.


----------



## NathanD (Sep 7, 2011)

182$ for TouchPad 16gb with delivery ,  but it's much better then no Touhpad


----------



## kurinj (Sep 11, 2011)

I got the 16GB version at BestBuy for $99. They let people buy one of each and I kinda wish I got both.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> cool idea i saw on another forum! credits to PlasticSlug
> 
> The cost have been increasing in the last few weeks, fortunately the everything has been relatively cheap.
> 
> ...


so how did that screen protector and Stylus work out? I just order that after the 25.00 Armor screen protector folded in half and stuck to itself making it useless while trying to apply it. :-( should have bought a 5.00 one to start with lol

And how do you attach the usb hub and what can you hook to it that is recognized by the TP?


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

So far i have paid .99 for glimpse....

My work bought the 32GB Touchpad and Case for me :grin3:


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

piiman said:


> so how did that screen protector and Stylus work out? I just order that after the 25.00 Armor screen protector folded in half and stuck to itself making it useless while trying to apply it. :-( should have bought a 5.00 one to start with lol
> 
> And how do you attach the usb hub and what can you hook to it that is recognized by the TP?


Havent messed with the HUb yet, but the screen protector came perfect and with a stylus, works on my iphone ofcourse too!
View attachment 2566


----------



## Skitals (Sep 15, 2011)

$157.49 Shipped HP Touchpad 32GB from Officedepot.com
$89.22 Picked Up HP Touchstone, Case, and BT Keyboard from Best Buy

Total: $246.71 for 32GB Touchpad w/ all official accesories


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Update: Many more apps, a skin with screen protector ($13 after discount), and inductive stylus ($14), $40 for an app to convert my ISO movie files to MP4 to upload for business travel, lots of time playing solitaire/watching movies/reading Kindle books when I don't have my Kindle with me/etc.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Bounce said:


> Update: Many more apps, a skin with screen protector ($13 after discount), and inductive stylus ($14), $40 for an app to convert my ISO movie files to MP4 to upload for business travel, lots of time playing solitaire/watching movies/reading Kindle books when I don't have my Kindle with me/etc.


right on brotha!


----------



## jatilq (Sep 16, 2011)

150 on Craigslist... The guy only wanted to charge me what he paid for the Touchpad 16gb and case... Considering he could of screwed me, I paid him 160
Picked up the last Dock from Staples 50 dollars (they didn't know they had it)
Picked up Last Keyboard from another Staples that didn't know they had it and the two docks in the back of the store (walk the isles sometimes, they have no clue of their inventory)
Zagg screen protector 15 dollars at Best Buy.. same thing.. No clue they had it.

I have not opened the keyboard or the Zagg protector yet.


----------



## soldierx (Aug 30, 2011)

$170 on Tigerdirect.ca for a 32GB and I got a Targus carrying case with it.


----------



## DeadVim (Aug 29, 2011)

I just have a fire-sale 32Gb TouchPad but I know where some donation cash is going to go :wink2:


----------



## haveblue (Sep 18, 2011)

2 x 32GB at Walmart = $300
Ebay Sale = ($285)
+ Touchstone = $60
Net Cost : $75


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

Got mine free from a kind soul.. Some random person I met so total cost =$0. 00


----------



## Invincible10001 (Oct 7, 2011)

279$ on eBay for the 32 GB TouchPad.
+ 12$ Splash Masque Screen Protectors
+ 20$ MoKo HP TP Cover Case
=> 311$ Total !


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

$180 32gb from a friend who bought 16 from the fire sale ( (8) 16gb and (8) 32gb))
$4 Screen Protectors
$8 Poetic™ Protective TPU Skin Case Black for HP Touchpad

I really like the case with the screen protectors. Keeps it slim and does protect quite nicely. (Almost like the "skinning" topic on this forum)
Contemplating to get the TouchStone Charger and a stylus

How did that stylus work for everyone who go it with that "deal" of screen protectors, etc?


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

kernelhappy said:


> $149+tax ($159.50) and I just ordered Acase Touchpad Case for $34.50 with Amazon prime.


I got this case and LOVE it. The only downside so far is that when it is standing up in landscape the grooves on the case muffle the speakers so I usually balance it on the edge of the groove. The last groove (so it is sitting at the lowest angle) doesn't do that though.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

$220 for the 32GB touchpad
$30 for the Acase case
$6 for the 3 pack anti-glare, anti smudge, scratch proof screen cover
----
$256 total. Can't beat that with a stick if you wanted to


----------



## racenrich (Jan 23, 2012)

Humm let me see...Actually...i was late to the game...October 2011 when i bought my first one.

1st one
32g----$240, craigslist special, NIB
Case---$0, included
Touchstone Charger---$0, included

2nd one
32g----$210, another craigslist special, NIB
Case---$0, included

These two are MINE!

I've also picked up 4 more for friends and of couse my sister had to have one.

5---32g
1---16g
6 cases
2 touchstone chargers
1 BT keyborad
all and all...$1350 for everything. Oh my, adds up quickly.

And yes I've have installed CM9 ICS for everyone!

*Thanks again to the Cyanogen team for such a great treat and making the HPTP a worthy item.*

Rich K.


----------



## khoikn (Mar 29, 2012)

HP Touchpad 32Gig + OEM HP Touchpad Case

Wait for it....

$130 USD!

In excellent condition too!


----------



## ibanezbass (Mar 15, 2012)

HP Touchpad 32G --- $215 / Craigslist
Case Included
Armor Screen Protector --- $20 Amazon

Total --- $235


----------

